# RE: Recovering from Marijuana Induced DP/DR



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

I would like to comment on this form as I have recently experienced the same thing.

Recently I had a traumatic event with edibles and posted on Reddit for help. See the story here.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Drugs/comments/46vdc1

Luckily someone mentioned DP/DL (comment was later deleted), as I had NO idea there was such a reported problem with this kind of thing. After I read into it, I realized that I was having the EXACT symptoms. 
A "robotic" feeling, feeling of that I was going insane, a constant anxiety loop, a thick "foggy" feeling in my mind. It was nice to put a definition to what I was feeling, and know that this problem was fairly common, and thankfully curable.

I want to post a comforting thread to people who are having the problem. I have not yet recovered fully, but I am getting better. I have had this feeling for about 6 weeks now, and yesterday on the drive home I actually felt it "melting away". I broke down a bit and started to cry because I had such a feeling of relief. All you need to know is that it gets better, and sometimes it might be worse at times, but the key is... IT GETS BETTER, that means that your brain CAN INDEED recover. Focus on when your body and mind feel better, and in the bad stages, reflect on that, know that you will feel this way and even better with time. it is indeed not an overnight thing so dont "reset" when you feel worse on a particular day. So far, all I did was extend my sleeping hours, I ordered Magnesium, and HTP-5, and i will definitely start taking them.

It is a double edged sword however when searching on the internet. I believe that some trolls and other people who need serious help are posting as they have this condition when it is indeed something that is not related. DO NOT I BEG YOU DO NOT read too much into other peoples self loathe who do not want to help themselves. I respectfully ask those people who do not want to provide thoughtful comments or positive information to refrain from posting here. This is a healing site. Some people mike take comfort in talking with other people about it, I myself am feeling a big shaky just typing this thread. I feel the need to explain myself though to other people who are going through it though, this is a horrible feeling and i promise you it will go away. I am so surprised I have never head of it before at all. I might not get back on here for a while to post my updates, as I do not want to feed into my thoughts about the feelings. But please know that you can get through this, keep busy, diet, exercise, learn a new hobby, read, anything that you feel keeps your mind busy and makes you feel great. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

A bit of an update - I feel exactly on the same path as previously posted by "ManOnTheSilverMountain". I only recently learned about what I had after a read on the internet. Again, it is a good thing to find help along others, but it is also a double edged sword. Don't spend your entire day on these posts, read the good things, get the information you need to help yourself, and move on to something that you have fun doing. Again please no negative posts here, we need help and comforting words, we are here for each other. I myself only read the previous post by the silver mountain, and focus on that like him, things will get better. I have not started on any meds other than Magnesium and HTP-5. I have also not saw a psychologist. I might try a very small amount of Xanax for the bad times. I have started only walking more during the day, and doing some stretches in the morning. As small of a change it was, I feel small parts of when I finally feel better. I don't want to overdo it, but I will start excising more, doing Yoga, and keeping on my better diet. I actually had a tattoo appointment last night and was hesitant to make it, but I forced myself. It was a relief to go out and meet friends I had not seen in a while. It actually calmed me. I feel I WILL OVERCOME this terrible feeling, it will just take time and hard work. Please keep it up people. You can do it!


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

Its been about 3 months now, and I am feeling about 70 percent better. The thick shroud is now gone, and I can keep my mind focused. I do not have any anxiety anymore, and I can sleep well. 
I still keep my mind busy, and i do still have the drained brain feeling, as if I am coming through a long time hangover. Keep your head up everyone. I should be posting in the "recoveries" section soon . 
For all of you that love to post the negative messages..... you don't have to look far to know why you are not getting better. The first step is to change your attitude. 
Too many people on here are suck on a victim role. Get outside and live your life. You only have one.


----------



## Tendencies (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you for posting this, it actually has provided some relief to hear someone else say that some of those posts that make it out to be so bad are a lot of the time trolls who just feel like being mean to those who are actually suffering. I too am in this situation from marijuana use and believe me, it has taught me to never touch any sort of substance ever again, I will be forever too scared to be under the influence of anything psychoactive. I have been dealing with this for around six months and seeing those who say that it has been around for their whole life and ponder on it in posts give me immense anxiety about my condition and even if they are legitimate posts, in which I do truly sympathize, I can not look at posts like that although I really do wish to help those who are going through hard times and I hope that we can all recover in time. SCRATCH THAT! I know we will all recover in time and eventually all be in the recovery section its just a matter of time and that time can take longer than others so we as sufferers of this condition just have to hold on and wait for our day to come when we step out of this fog, break through this glass, finally feel like we once did when we were well. Stay strong friends, we will make it through this.


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

You will get better Tendencies. It does take a while, but you will feel better i promise. It is not what so ever permanent and you can beat this. Stay away from the negativity and live your life.


----------



## Anersi (Oct 15, 2015)

partiedtoohard said:


> Its been about 3 months now, and I am feeling about 70 percent better. The thick shroud is now gone, and I can keep my mind focused. I do not have any anxiety anymore, and I can sleep well.
> I still keep my mind busy, and i do still have the drained brain feeling, as if I am coming through a long time hangover. Keep your head up everyone. I should be posting in the "recoveries" section soon .
> For all of you that love to post the negative messages..... you don't have to look far to know why you are not getting better. The first step is to change your attitude.
> Too many people on here are suck on a victim role. Get outside and live your life. You only have one.


 I have suffered from episodic DP / DR for 35 years induced by Weed, and it has absolutely nothing to do with a " victim role."..it just comes back when you least expect it..


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

25 plus years here and what i can tell you is that after such a long time of constantly coming in and out of periods of CHRONIC DP it can become very hard to stay focused on recovery and constantly positive....

I must also emphasize that everybody is different and recovery is very possible for anyone and in fact has happened for lots of people....

Unfortunately for some people like myself DP never leaves and what happens is, as in my case you learn to accept it and try and take part in everyday life as best you can.....I would say for most of my DP life I have functioned at around 50% efficiency compared to my life prior to DP......When im going through Chronic DP periods I function at zero % (Its fucking hurrendous) pardon my french....

Its not that ya become negative after years and years of DP....You become a realist....And there is a big difference between the two....It just gets to the stage (and im speaking for myself only here!) where you realise your fighting a loosing battle and that its time to stop searching for the magic cure....

For all of you younger and relative newbie DP sufferers I will say this....You absolutely CAN recover!!!!

BUT! do not knock long time sufferers like myself and label us as negative and as a self loathing people....

Practical experience is everything when it comes to knowledge of any subject in life whether you are a doctor an electrician a football player a pilot or even a DP sufferer.....

Dont be so quick to label long time sufferers of mental ill health (in this case DP) as self loathers, poor me people or negative.....You might just (and i pray to god none of you have to) have to look back and say..."Those long time DP sufferers were right"

Please God in the mean time modern science comes up with the solution to this dilemma we all have on here....The dillema that is depersonalization!

ANERSI..............I hear ya dude!


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

gets better trust me, goes away slowly. mine is gone but at some times I still have that emotional detachment.....I do get happy, sad, but the emotions aren't as strong as they were and losing motive of having friends and other shit is a terrible side effect of dp.


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

Let me explain my previous comment as I did not want to offend. I do understand there is a possibility that in some cases people can obtain the condition permanently. I feel terribly sorry for these individuals and I hope, even after years, that they find peace and still even recovery. I have had this for about almost 3 months now, and even these 3 months seem to be all but too much. There are plenty of "long time" sufferers on here that are nice, helpful, and genuinely are here to help people recover. 
The people who I was more referring to are the ones here that have nothing to contribute here and seem to only want to hover over the people trying to heal and say negative things. 
For instance, I saw a recent post where a new person was trying to explain how it felt and was very scared, and all this certain person did was post "you're f**ked". That is the last thing that someone would like to hear when they are trying to figure out what is going on with them. There are also those who go about telling all the people on here that there is no hope, nothing that can be done to cure, etc. THESE are the people I am referring to that are full of self loathe and negative. They seem to have gotten to the point where it seems that they want everyone to feel like them since they are not going to heal anymore, and its unfortunate. 
My apologies again if I said something to the people here who have had this condition for a long time and have truly suffered with this condition and tried everything possible for recovery. Keep at it! Thats why sites like this exist, so we can help one another, or at the very least find a bit of comfort in talking with others.


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

It has been 4 months and 5 days since my night of horror.

I can say that its been a slow climb uphill, but its getting better. I do not have anxiety, I sleep and eat well, I no longer have the "robotic" feeling where I am looking at life that I am not making the decisions on.

I still have a slight "off" feeling - where things kinda seem not right. Not a HUGE feeling, and i think its going away so slowly I cannot tell. If I keep my mind occupied with work, fun, play, games, etc. , I cant even tell I have the feeling.

Its probably because I reality check wayy tooo often, and is a habit I need to train myself to stop.


----------

